# Sind teure Wobbler ihr Geld wert?



## rippi (24. April 2019)

Auch der teuerste Wobbler schlägt keinen 49 cent Twister im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Bilch (24. April 2019)

Müsste ich mal versuchen. Was mich stört ist, dass auch den High-End Wobblern der Hängertod nicht ersparrt bleibt


----------



## Lajos1 (24. April 2019)

Hallo,

mit Forellenwobblern kenne ich mich jetzt nicht so gut aus. Bei Hechtwobblern liegt meine Preisgrenze bei etwa 15 Euro (wobei das jetzt nicht dogmatisch ist).
Der beste Hechtwobbler den ich je hatte, ist der Salmo-Warrior, nicht gerade ein Flug-Wunder, 50 Meter ist etwa die Obergrenze, aber von den Fangergebnissen her unerreicht. Preislich war er im Mittelfeld. Leider wird der seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr gebaut. Habe mir aber einen Vorrat angelegt. Falls es wo noch Restposten gibt, 
so kann ich empfehlen zuzuschlagen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Orothred (24. April 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Müsste ich mal versuchen. Was mich stört ist, dass auch den High-End Wobblern der Hängertod nicht ersparrt bleibt



Gibt es etwa noch kein High-Tech-Anti-Hänger-System?


----------



## Trollwut (24. April 2019)

Ich hab natürlich auch ein paar teurere Modelle, aber die fisch ich nicht. Bei meinen Gewässern könnte ich alternativ auch einfach pro Spot n zwei Euro Stück ins Wasser werfen, das käm in etwa hin.

Hab mir vor n paar Jahren über Ali nen Sack voll bestellt, das Stück zu 1-2€.
Klar, da warn lauftechnisch n paar Nieten dabei, aber insgesamt immer noch weeeeesentlich günstiger als den etablierten Marken 20€ für ein simples Spritzgussteil mit Warenwert 0,50€ zu geben.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> ein simples Spritzgussteil


Naja, ein bisschen mehr als das ist's ja schon. Aber bei Hängergefahr greife ich auch zu günstigen Modellen. Zwei teure Wobbler pro Angeltag tun schon ordentlich weh!


----------



## RonTom (24. April 2019)

Also 10€ für einen guten Wobbler finde ich ok. Ich kaufe gerne gebraucht. Da kann man gute Schnapper machen. Teilweise ungefischt. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist das viele das Zeug in der Vitrine haben und die Teile gar nicht fischen.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2019)

Ein Wobbler soll doch einen Beutefisch, einen der kurz vor dem Abnibbeln steht imitieren. Das tut ein schudiger, billiger Wobbler, der irgendwie läuft, doch viel eher, als einer der ganz toll und teuer seine Bahnen zieht? Oder!?


----------



## Bilch (24. April 2019)

Mehr als 9 Euro habe ich bisher für einen Forellenwobbler nicht ausgegeben. Die meisten in meiner Köderbox kosteten um die 5 Euro. Das letzte Mal habe ich bei meinem Händler einige Illex Wobbler bemerkt, die um die 15 Euro kosteten, habe mir damals aber lieber eine Handvoll GuFis gekauft 
Christian, könntest Du ein paar von den teuren Superwobbler nennen. Ich bin nämlich neugierig geworden und vielleicht gönne ich mir einen um zu sehen ob er wirklich bedeutend besser ist.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Wobbler soll doch einen Beutefisch, einen der kurz vor dem Abnibbeln steht imitieren. Das tut ein schudiger, billiger Wobbler, der irgendwie läuft, doch viel eher, als einer der ganz toll und teuer seine Bahnen zieht? Oder!?


Nicht unbedingt. Ein Wobbler, der bei Strömungsdruck oder dem geringsten Zug seitlich abkippt und an der Oberfläche dreht, fängt einfach nix. Und auch die teuren Wobbler ziehen nicht einfach nur gerade ihre Bahnen, sondern haben so ihre Eigenheiten im Laufverhalten. Manche laufen bei harten Schlägen im Zickzack-Kurs, andere zittern in den Pausen leicht nach unten oder steigen sachte, Kopf voran, nach oben... Aber der Fangerfolg liegt oft am Angler selbst und seiner Art und Weise, die Köder zu führen.



Bilch schrieb:


> Christian, könntest Du ein paar von den teuren Superwobbler nennen. Ich bin nämlich neugierig geworden und vielleicht gönne ich mir einen um zu sehen ob er wirklich bedeutend besser ist.


Also den EINEN Superwobbler gibt es natürlich nicht. Im Forellenbereich habe ich aber so meine Erfahrungen mit sehr vielen Modellen gemacht.
In kleinen Bächen ist mein absoluter Favorit der Illex Tiny Fry 50. Aber auch der Lucky Craft Pointer 48 oder der Illex Chubby sind eine Bank! An größeren Flüssen fische ich den Illex Squirrel 61 sehr erfolgreich. An Talsperren und Stillgewässern vertraue ich auf den Lucky Craft Pointer DD 65 oder den Illex Squirrel 67.
Aber der Markt ist echt riesig und es gibt eine Menge anderer guter Wobbler, die im Grunde genommen genauso gut arbeiten, wie die hier genannten. Und zur Ehrenrettung muss ich auch mal drei "gewöhnliche" Wobbler nennen, die ich wirklich immer dabei habe und die mir schon so viele Fische brachten. Nämlich den Rapala Original Floater in 5 oder 7 cm, den Rapala X-Rap in 6 cm und die Ugly Duckling Wobbler.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2019)

Ich bin kein Wobblerist, deshalb die Frage.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Wobblerist, deshalb die Frage.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du mit einem Wobbler, der ordentlich läuft (eben so, wie er sollte) besser fängst, als mit einem, der sich überschlägt...
Aber an Deiner Theorie ist schon was dran. Nicht umsonst hat Rapala Wobbler mit speziellen, gebogenen Tauchschaufeln gebaut, die unkontrolliert ausbrechen, auch wenn man sie einfach nur einkurbelt... Das soll dem Angler die teils komplizierte Köderführung abnehmen. Und auch beim Schleppen ist das genial! Scatter Rap heißt die Serie. 
Also ich kurbele meine Wobbler auch nur höchstselten monoton durchs Wasser. Bei mir spielt sich sehr viel mit der Rute ab. Kurze, hochfrequente Schläge, Pausen, längere Züge usw. Twitchen eben. Das geht übrigens auch mit Rapala Floatern sehr gut! Auch wenn's eigentlich keine Twitchbaits sind!
Aber mit Wobblern, die ihre Bahn nicht halten, geht's gar nicht...


----------



## Andal (24. April 2019)

Ich erinnere mich da halt am einen Irland Aufenthalt 1998... da hatte ich einen nachgebauten Kwik Fish, ein Werbegeschenk, dabei. Pinkfarben und sowas von verbaut. Aber genau dieses Trumm fing, wie sonst kein anderer Köder. Hechte und sehr gute Barsche bombten auf dieses hässliche Teil, dass es eine Wonne war. Und er ist den ganzen Urlaub keinen viertel Meter gerade gelaufen, so wie er sollte, bis er dann leider in einem abgesoffenen Baum sein Ende fand.


----------



## Trollwut (24. April 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Ein Wobbler, der bei Strömungsdruck oder dem geringsten Zug seitlich abkippt und an der Oberfläche dreht, fängt einfach nix.



Erzähl das meinem besten Rapfenköder 
Während die teureren Modelle, insbesondere Oberflächenläufer mit dem schönsten Walk-the-dog-Verhalten wenig bringen, fängt das eiernde Ding, das nur rotiert wesentlich besser.
Zumindest bei mir


----------



## CaptainPike (24. April 2019)

Hachja, ich glaube jeder kennt einen Angler der schonmal mit einem umgebauten Kronkorken die tollsten Rekordhechte rausgeholt haben will. Ich glaub die Wahrheit liegt eher irgendwo dazwischen. Muss halt in erster Linie den Fisch überzeugen und nicht den Angler  
Ich kauf auf jeden Fall kein teures Japan-Hightech Zeug mehr. Hab zu viel versenkt in meinem Anglerleben


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. April 2019)

Ja klar, den einen hässlichen Vogel, der alle anderen in den Schatten stellt, den gibt's wohl. Aber die Regel ist das eher nicht. Da könnte man ja auch Karpfenanglern gleich erzählen, dass die Viecher auf Mais oder Teig beißen! So ein Quatsch


----------



## TrevorMcCox (24. April 2019)

Gute Wobbler wie der Zalt oder eines der zahlreichen, bewährten Rapala Modelle sind ihr Geld eindeutig wert. Hochwertige Wobbler sind i.d.R. besser lackiert und bringen ihre charakteristischen Laufroutinen mit. Wenn man dann weiß, wann man welches Modell einsetzen sollte, fängt man natürlich deutlich besser. Ich fische mittlerweile überwiegend Wobbler und alles was unter diese Kategorie fällt, weil mir das Feedback in der Rute einfach mehr Spaß macht als ein Gummifisch. Hinzu kommt die Vielfalt durch die unterschiedlichen Auftriebsverhalten schwimmend, suspending und sinkend, sowie die Unterschiede durch der Tauchlippen wie Crankbaits, Hybrid-Swimbait, Twitchbaits und Jerkbaits. Ich brauche sicher nicht 10 verschiedene Farben aber je unterschiedlicher die Silhouette und der Lauf, umso eher finde ich genau den Köder, auf welchen der Zielfisch in der jeweiligen Angelsituation anspringt.


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. April 2019)

die überschrift des artikels ist auch falsch gewählt. weil teuer muß nicht high tech sein.
und teuer auch nicht qualitativ hochwertig !
bei umgelabelten billigen china wobblern ,die hier teuer verkauft werden , schon mal gar nicht.

 fakt ist , die mit weitwurf und magnetsystemen versehenen wobbler sind auch in china nicht für 0,50 -1,00 euro zu bekommen .werden aber dort oder in korea produziert .

you get what you pay for . hohe qualität ist ab einem bestimmten preis ehrensache .

 ich importiere wobbler mit magnet oder kugel weitwurfsystemen  lieber ohne versandkosten  für 5-6 euro selbst,(z.b.Bearking ) dann tut das versenken eines verbrauchsartikels nicht so weh. und weil das einkaufen so schnell und unproblematisch geht, hab ich gerade mit rabattpreis  7 stk wobbler mit magnetsystem für 24,50 euro  gekauft. das geht dann auch zollfrei über die bühne und landet direkt im briefkasten. in DE bekomme ich genau 1 mit porto !


also quintessenz : man muß für qualität immer etwas mehr bezahlen. aber man muß nicht dort kaufen, wo durch aufgeblasene werbung und marketing, die ware kaum bezahlbar ist.


----------



## Bilch (24. April 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du mit einem Wobbler, der ordentlich läuft (eben so, wie er sollte) besser fängst, als mit einem, der sich überschlägt...
> Aber an Deiner Theorie ist schon was dran. Nicht umsonst hat Rapala Wobbler mit speziellen, gebogenen Tauchschaufeln gebaut, die unkontrolliert ausbrechen, auch wenn man sie einfach nur einkurbelt... Das soll dem Angler die teils komplizierte Köderführung abnehmen. Und auch beim Schleppen ist das genial! Scatter Rap heißt die Serie.
> Also ich kurbele meine Wobbler auch nur höchstselten monoton durchs Wasser. Bei mir spielt sich sehr viel mit der Rute ab. Kurze, hochfrequente Schläge, Pausen, längere Züge usw. Twitchen eben. Das geht übrigens auch mit Rapala Floatern sehr gut! Auch wenn's eigentlich keine Twitchbaits sind!
> Aber mit Wobblern, die ihre Bahn nicht halten, geht's gar nicht...


Der Scatter Rap hat mir schon einige schöne Forellen gebracht  Ich habe außerdem einen Wobbler der total schief nach recht läuft. Aber das verdammte Ding ist äußerst fängig


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. April 2019)

hat jemand schon mal einen  25 euro wobbler online gekauft ,und zurückgeschickt bzw reklamiert ?
wie sind da die erfahrungen , so mit rücksendung und geöffneter verpackung ?
alles anstandslos verlaufen?


----------



## Kochtopf (24. April 2019)

25 €? Wisst ihr wie viele Liter Maden das sind?!
Ich glaube (nicht nur) teure Kunstköder fangen vor allem Angler aber hatte selber mal nen 20 EUR Wobbler, der beim ersten Wurf in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen ist weil ich den Karabiner vergaß zu schließen. Mein erster Tag als Angler verlief ausbaufähig  kein Wunder dass ich bei den friedlichen gelandet bin


----------



## Andal (24. April 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 25 €? Wisst ihr wie viele Liter Maden das sind?!
> Ich glaube (nicht nur) teure Kunstköder fangen vor allem Angler aber hatte selber mal nen 20 EUR Wobbler, der beim ersten Wurf in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen ist weil ich den Karabiner vergaß zu schließen. Mein erster Tag als Angler verlief ausbaufähig  kein Wunder dass ich bei den friedlichen gelandet bin


Aber mit denen und Würmern ist man halt am Forellenwasser ganz schnell ausgesperrt. Wobei man, wenn man es richtig anpackt, weniger Jungfische ruiniert, als mit dem teuren Spinnködern. Leider fischen viele mit NK's viel zu fein und klein...!


----------



## Kochtopf (24. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber mit denen und Würmern ist man halt am Forellenwasser ganz schnell ausgesperrt. Wobei man, wenn man es richtig anpackt, weniger Jungfische ruiniert, als mit dem teuren Spinnködern. Leider fischen viele mit NK's viel zu fein und klein...!


Stimmt schon, die drei Bachforellen (kein Besatz) die wir beim Aalangeln als willkommene Beifänge hatten ließen sich schnell und sicher lösen, was den beiden untermaßigen bestimmt bessere Chancen gegeben hat


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. April 2019)

Das muss jeder Angler selber wissen,mit welchem Wobbler er glücklich wird .
Aber meist ist auch irgendwann, eine gewisse Sammelleidenschaft vorhanden
und dann ist man auch nicht weiter traurig,wenn man ein paar teure Teile in der Kiste hat.
Ob der Fisch nun auf den Köder beißen will,oder nicht,ist vollkommen ...."WURSCHT",egal
ob er nun 2,50, oder 25 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> hat jemand schon mal einen  25 euro wobbler online gekauft ,und zurückgeschickt bzw reklamiert ?
> wie sind da die erfahrungen , so mit rücksendung und geöffneter verpackung ?
> alles anstandslos verlaufen?



Man hat ja das normale Rückgaberecht! Aber bei geöffneter Packung nicht mehr. So ist die Regel...


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> ..... Pinkfarben und sowas von verbaut. Aber genau dieses Trumm fing, wie sonst kein anderer Köder.



Wen kaum was geht , geht meistens pink. Frag mich nicht warum, ist einfach so.
Und meine Großwobbler habe ich fast alle in den verschiedenen Grabbelecken bzw. Resteecken meiner in der Nähe beheimateten Angelfachgeschäfte bekommen. Sehr oft werden die großen wohl nicht gefordert, auf jeden Fall kann man manchmal dann ein echtes Schnäppchen machen. Dafür sind sie aber auch nur für Wels, Hecht zu brauchen, Forellen kein Erfolg, Barsch auch nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. April 2019)

War leider zu schnell, hier die Fotos. Alle in der 10 Euro Klasse.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wen kaum was geht , geht meistens pink. Frag mich nicht warum, ist einfach so.
> Und meine Großwobbler habe ich fast alle in den verschiedenen Grabbelecken bzw. Resteecken meiner in der Nähe beheimateten Angelfachgeschäfte bekommen. Sehr oft werden die großen wohl nicht gefordert, auf jeden Fall kann man manchmal dann ein echtes Schnäppchen machen. Dafür sind sie aber auch nur für Wels, Hecht zu brauchen, Forellen kein Erfolg, Barsch auch nicht.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Man hat ja das normale Rückgaberecht! Aber bei geöffneter Packung nicht mehr. So ist die Regel...





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Man hat ja das normale Rückgaberecht! Aber bei geöffneter Packung nicht mehr. So ist die Regel...


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. April 2019)

Die kleinen Wobblerschachteln lassen sich eigentlich immer wieder gut verschließen,da sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Und mal ehrlich gesagt,wer macht sich wirklich die Mühe,noch mal zur Post zu rennen,wenn einem bei einer Bestellung
mal ein Köder nicht so gefällt.Bei hochpreisigen Wobblern kommt das sowieso recht selten vor.Ich selber, hatte so einen
Fall noch nie.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. April 2019)

Außer die Swimbait-Geschichten von Savage Gear, meinem jährlichen Urlaubsköder oder wenn ich mal wirklich ein krasses Sonderangebot sehe, kaufe ich meine Wobbler fast nur noch direkt beim Chinesen, die Firma Bearking wurde hier ja schon genannt. Absolute Top Qualität, jeder Wobbler lief bisher ohne mucken direkt aus der Packung, das hab ich auch schon anders erlebt. Spro hat allerdings einige günstigere und sehr gute fängige Wobbler im Programm. Einer meiner lieblings Barschwobbler ist ein <3€ Exemplar von Spro, der fängt im Sommer fast immer, auch teils gar nicht mal so kleine Hechte.
Ein interessantes Erlebnis hatte ich im Italienurlaub, ich war in Terni im Angelladen und suchte nach einem schönen Stickbait. Der Verkäufer drückte mir erstmal direkt was von Lucky Craft in die Hand, als ich ihn fragte ob es da nicht eine günstigere Alternative gäbe ging er zwei Regale weiter und kommentierte das ganze mit "the hooks are different but the rest comes from the same factory, out of the same mold, in the same machine." Gezahlt habe ich in etwa 1/3 von dem was ich für den Lucky Craft bezahlt hätte.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. April 2019)

Ich kann es immer wieder nur sagen,haben,ist besser als brauchen,dass wissen wir wohl alle,gerade wenn es um irgend etwas was geht,
dass mit Angelgerödel zu tun hat.Der eine fängt mit einem 3 Euro Teil,der andere meint,das klappt nur mit einem der 20 oder
sogar noch mehr gekostet hat.Zum Glück,kann das jeder selbst entscheiden,was er locker machen will.Ich glaube,die Frage ob die Edelköder ihr Geld wirklich wert sind,wird keiner beantworten
können.Es wird einfach mit tausenden verschiedenen Ködern gefangen.Und fast jeder hat seinen
persönlichen Favoriten in seiner Kiste.Dann sind wir wieder bei,....10 Angler,-
12 Meinungen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. April 2019)

Nachdem ich seit nunmehr Jahren beruflich und gesundheitlich stark in meinem Hobby eingeschränkt bin, haben sich meine Angelgewohnheiten sehr geändert. Aus dem Allrounder ist ein reiner Spinnfischer geworden, der bevorzugt Blech und Wobbler benutzt & zunehmend auch im Umgang mit Gummifischen Kompetenz erlangt. Ich kann dazu nur "Jein" sagen!
Ich fische überwiegend Wobbler von Lucky John, Ecogear, Bomber, Hybrida, Salmo, und das sind somit weder die Billigsten, noch die Teuersten. Aber ich habe auch unzählige Chinakracher(Trulinoya, Lingyue, Lure Queen, Proberos, Senarai...), billige Eigenmarkenware von Decathlon(Caperlan), Palladin usw. aber auch Rapalla, Illex, Daiwa. Insgesamt habe ich sicher 200 Wobbler in Gebrauch und kann folgendes berichten:
- billig ist nicht automatisch schlecht, teuer nicht automatisch gut
- gute & wirklich fängige Wobbler kosten mehrheitlich merklich Geld(you get what you pay for it). Wobbler die komplex laufen, flanken, wobbeln sind clever konstruiert. Da steckt merklich Hirnschmalz in der Entwicklung der Schaufelform, Geld in durchgängigen Drahtösen, ordentlichen Sprengringen und hochwertigen Drillingen, sowie in raffinierten Weitwurfsystemen; Gimmicks wie Neodymmagnete, die die Drillinge im Wurf am Wobbler halten...bis hin zur erkennbar besseren Verarbeitung! Insofern: "JA"
- billig ist oft nicht umsonst billig: => manche Wobbler sind fängig, aber undicht(laufen voll und saufen ab), Drillingsösen sind nur eingegossen, in ohnehin aus zwei Halbschalen Hartplastik bestehenden Wobblern und brechen aus (Fischverlust), Sprengringe & Drillinge biegen sich auf oder brechen, Tauchschaufeln sind mehrheitlich einheitlich geformt(der Lauf dementsprechend gleich + primitiv => unattraktiv). Beim Twitchen merkt man dann spätestens, was aus dem Wobbler wirklich heraus geholt werden kann, außer normalem "Crankverhalten".
-Bei Chinawobblern und Eigenmarken(letzlich auch nur Chinaware) gibt es freilich positive Ausreißer, ich habe da etliche super fängige Wobbler von Caperlan(Decathlon), Trulinoya und Onehitwonder bei Angeldomäne erstanden, sowie Zalt- Nachbauten, => aber es bleiben Ausnahmen.

Ist wie bei guten Chinahaken => es gibt nicht viele, die gegen Owner, Gamakatsu, Mustad, Maruto, Sasame .. anstinken können. Mir fallen da nur die BKK (Black King Kong) ein!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. April 2019)

Ich seh es mittlerweile so:
Ich habe lieber eine handvoll guter Köder in der Box (damit meine ich die Köder, die eben aufgrund der Qualität von Drillingen, Sprengringen, Weitwurfsystemen etc. mehr kosten), denen ich vertraue, als ein ganzes Arsenal an Billigbombern...
Wenn ich zum Beispiel an meinen Forellen-Hausgewässern angle, brauche ich nur drei Wobbler.


----------



## Andal (26. April 2019)

Zum Glück entscheidet ja noch jeder selber über die Wertigkeit. Und an den Bächen, wo es richtig gut auf Forellen geht, ist man meistens eh mit Spinnköderm "ausgesperrt".


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2019)

Gute Drillinge/Einfachhaken, bruchsichere Ösen usw. an Wobblern müssen nicht teuer sein ...
oder liegt es nur am persönlichen Empfinden, was teuer ist?
Wenn ich 8 Euro für einen Wobbler (Hecht) zahle, ist das günstig, 10- 12 Euro normal, aber ab 12 Euro teuer.
Bei Forellenwobbler gibt es für 6,XX Euro sehr gute Wobbler. Ist das nun teuer?


----------



## Andal (26. April 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bei Forellenwobbler gibt es für 6,XX Euro sehr gute Wobbler. Ist das nun teuer?


Es gibt halt Leute, die räumen, ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, im Angelladen die ganze Wobblerwand in den Einkaufskorb und es gibt welche, die sich einen mühsam ersparten holen. Gummi ist preiswerter als Wobbler und Würmer billiger, als Gummi. Aber wer hat nun rechter?


----------



## alexpp (26. April 2019)

Ich habe eher eine Abneigung gegenüber teuren Wobblern, besitze aber auch keine wirklich billigen, weil keine Lust auf Experimente.
Die neuen Wobbler müssen sich mit top Wobblern wie dem Salmo Perch 8cm messen lassen. Mit so einem Wobbler weiß man schnell, wo das PLV wirklich gut ist.


----------



## tölkie (26. April 2019)

Ein wenig entsteht der Eindruck nur teuer ist gut seitens des Beitragseröffner. Die erste Frage dabei ist, was ist teuer? Für den einen sind €8,- schon viel, beim anderen sind erst €20,- so eine Art Schmerzgrenze. Teils hängt es einfach vom Inhalt der Geldbörse ab, teils einfach von der Einstellung. Hier ist gesünder Menschenverstand gefragt und auch mal über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen. Über Jahre werden die sogenannten Japan Produkte beworben und es wird ein Hype daraus gemacht. Aber ist es nicht so, wenn ich den ganzen Tag mit Japan XY Wobbler fische und nichts anderes mehr, dass ich dann damit i.d.R. auch erfolgreich bin?

Ich habe zig teure Japanwobbler in meiner Box, das erfolgreichste Modell zum BaFo fischen ist aber nach wie vor der gute alte Countdown, den ich mit einer geeigneten Rute weit genug werfen kann, auch zielgenau und damit regelmäßig Forelle, Döbel und Barbe abräumt. Auch nicht ganz billig, aber immer noch bei 50% der Japanwobbler.

Ich oute mich klar gegen Chinaware, bin total dagegen, aber mein Kollege, der ab und an bei Alibaba bestellt, hat mir schon ganz feine Teile auf den Tisch gelegt. Ich habe lange gezögert, aber dann.... die Teile liefen zum allergrößten Teil 1A. Drillinge waren topp und die Haltbarkeit noch manchem Illex ( Sorry  )Teil überlegen.

Das was uns als Japantackle in manchen Fällen verkauft wird, wird in den gleichen Fabriken gefertigt woher auch meine Alibaba Wobbler kamen. Nun will ich gar nicht Werbung für die Chinaware machen, aber mich regt es auf, wenn wir hier in Deutschland teils so über den Tisch gezogen werden. Die meisten Wobbler für die wir hier €15 bis €20 zahlen, kriegt man im Ausland für deutlich weniger Geld. Das Gleiche gilt für div. Softbaits von sehr renommierten Marken.

Was will ich sagen? Augen auf und gezielt kaufen, es gibt keinen Grund, dass wir deutlich mehr für einen made in China Wobbler bezahlen müssen, nur weil der uns als JMD Tackle verkauft wird. 

Nun schere ich aber damit auch nicht alle über einen Kamm, ich selbst fische Shads aus Japan, aber die werden dort auch produziert und die sind nach meinem Befinden auch noch bezahlbar, da sie einfach eine gewisse Haltbarkeit aufweisen. Zudem kenne ich den Aufwand, den diese Firma betreibt, um ihre Produkte zu testen und mit einer gleichmäßig hohen Qualität in den Markt zu bringen. 

Liebe Grüsse Bernd


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. April 2019)

Beim Thema Alibaba & Co kann ich leider gar nicht mitreden, da ich dort noch nichts bestellt habe... Das liegt auch echt an meiner Einstellung zum Konsumverhalten und an Fairness. Denn ich mag das nicht, wenn eine rennomierte Firma viel Zeit und Geld in die Entwicklung von Produkten steckt und sich dann mit 1:1-Kopien rumärgern muss... Auch abseits der Angelei! Ich kann aber sehr gut verstehen, dass man als preisorientierter Mensch fragt, warum man 15 Euro für einen Köder bezahlen soll, wenn's den in China für 1,50 Euro gibt. 
Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass einige China-Köder hervorragend fangen und laufen, schließlich sind es ja Nachbauten erfolgreicher, mit viel Aufwand entwickelter Köder. Aber ich unterstütze das ganz bewusst nicht!
Was ich aber sehr gerne mache: Ich kaufe wirklich oft gebrauchte Wobbler in der Bucht oder in Foren. Zum Beispiel habe ich viele meiner Custom-Jerks auf den hiesigen Martplätzen von Privatpersonen gekauft. Irgendwie sind mir die Originale lieber!


----------



## tölkie (27. April 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Beim Thema Alibaba & Co kann ich leider gar nicht mitreden, da ich dort noch nichts bestellt habe... Das liegt auch echt an meiner Einstellung zum Konsumverhalten und an Fairness. Denn ich mag das nicht, wenn eine rennomierte Firma viel Zeit und Geld in die Entwicklung von Produkten steckt und sich dann mit 1:1-Kopien rumärgern muss... Auch abseits der Angelei! Ich kann aber sehr gut verstehen, dass man als preisorientierter Mensch fragt, warum man 15 Euro für einen Köder bezahlen soll, wenn's den in China für 1,50 Euro gibt.
> Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass einige China-Köder hervorragend fangen und laufen, schließlich sind es ja Nachbauten erfolgreicher, mit viel Aufwand entwickelter Köder. Aber ich unterstütze das ganz bewusst nicht!
> 
> Lieber Christian, bin fast voll bei Dir! Ich vermeide auch bewusst in China hergestellte Produkte zu kaufen.
> ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. April 2019)

Hey Bernd,
Du hast sicher recht: Einige Firmen entwickeln nicht selbst. Mir ging es auch in dem Artikel nicht wirklich darum, wo nun die Köder am billigsten zu bekommen sind... Ich wollte eher aufzeigen, was in so einem Highend-Köder steckt und ob das die Fänge verbessert. Aber ja, der Titel des Textes lässt natürlich Diskussionsspielraum 
Zu den Preisen von Wobbler & Co in Deutschland kann man nur sagen: Wenn's keiner kaufen würde, gäbe es diese Preise auch nicht! Anscheinend sind gute Wobbler den deutschen Anglern ein bisschen was wert. Ich finde das ok. Ein gutes Produkt darf auch etwas kosten. Wo wäre sonst zukünftig die Motivation für Produzenten, gute Produkte zu entwickeln und herzustellen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. April 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Zu den Preisen von Wobbler & Co in Deutschland kann man nur sagen: Wenn's keiner kaufen würde, gäbe es diese Preise auch nicht! Anscheinend sind gute Wobbler den deutschen Anglern ein bisschen was wert. Ich finde das ok. Ein gutes Produkt darf auch etwas kosten. Wo wäre sonst zukünftig die Motivation für Produzenten, gute Produkte zu entwickeln und herzustellen?



Was ist heutzutage schon teuer. Im Verhältnis zu anderen Sachen finde ich sind die Preise für Wobbler nicht extrem gestiegen. Und auch frühere gute Wobbler waren nicht unbedingt günstig. Der ABU Hi-Lo, Shakespeare Big S und dann noch Turrus Ukko. Wenn man bedenkt, wie oft die bei mir schon neue Haken bekommen haben. Aber auch der F&F- Jubiwobbler läuft immer noch und hat zusammen mit den anderen noch lange nicht ausgedient. Wenn ich teilweise in den Grabbelkisten sehe, für was heute dann Wobbler angeboten werden, müsste man sich noch viel mehr anschaffen.


----------



## Bilch (27. April 2019)

Wie es mit den Preisen von Wobblern ist, weiss ich nicht, aber die Preise von Ruten und Rollen in der EU habe ich von Norden bis Süden und von Osten bis Westen verglichen und festgestellt, das die in Deutschland oft günstiger sind als anderswo. Ich glaube am teuersten sind Italien und die Slowakei.

Zurück zu den Wobblern. Es gibt zwar einige Wobbler aus Plastik in meiner Köderbox aber die meisten sind noch immer aus Holz. Ich habe Plastikwobbler qualitätsmäßig immer für unterlegen gehalten. Teilweise wegen des Einflusses meines verstorbenen Onkels, der meinte, dass ein Köder entweder aus Holz oder aus Blech gemacht sein muss (Gummiköder waren für ihn ein Gräuel ). Errare humanum est ...!


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. April 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> . Teilweise wegen des Einflusses meines verstorbenen Onkels, der meinte, dass ein Köder entweder aus Holz oder aus Blech gemacht sein muss (Gummiköder waren für ihn ein Gräuel ). Errare humanum est ...!




Also wenn es ans Raubfischangeln geht, ziehe ich Mepps 5 lang oder DAM Effzett jeden Wobbler oder Gummifisch vor beim Wurfangeln.


----------



## thanatos (28. April 2019)

mein teuerster Wobbler ,ein Alma aus USA - super Farbe ,klasse Bewegung einfach top verführerisch
hab ihn vor über 35 Jahren gekauft und häufig gefischt aber die Raubfische haben solchen Respekt
vor ihm das sie es gar nicht wagen ihn zu beißen .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. April 2019)

Ich denke, die Leute hätten weniger Probleme, für einen Kunstköder Geld auszugeben, wenn man ihn nicht so schnell verlieren würde. Wenn ich einen Mepps firetiger Größe 3 in den "Sand setzte", dann ärgert mich das; wenn ich aber nen 18 Euro Wobbler irgendwo an einen versunkenen Baum verliere und wohl möglich am gleichen Tag noch einen weiteren, mit 'nem Preis in dem Dreh rum, dann bekomme ich aber mindestens "Tim Mälzer Tourette".
Bei so einer Aktion(und dann bleibt's ja für gewöhnlich nicht bei einem Malheur) habe ich schon, beim Versuch den Köder zu retten, meine Ruten Rolle Kombi versenkt und zwar für immer! Ehemaliger Kostenpunkt für Rute und Rolle lag bei ~ 300 Euro, die Rute aber, war mein Liebling und nirgendwo mehr zu kaufen...ich könnte heute noch kotzen.
Selbst ein Taucher(so ein Kollege mit Pressluft auf'm Buckel, den ich aufgetrieben hatte) konnte die Rute nur einen Tag später nicht mehr finden. Der Urlaub war für mich gelaufen und das wegen 'nem Mistköder für nicht einmal 10 Euro(fängiger Abu Wobbler von anno dazumal)


----------



## Bilch (28. April 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Leute hätten weniger Probleme, für einen Kunstköder Geld auszugeben, wenn man ihn nicht so schnell verlieren würde. Wenn ich einen Mepps firetiger Größe 3 in den "Sand setzte", dann ärgert mich das; wenn ich aber nen 18 Euro Wobbler irgendwo an einen versunkenen Baum verliere und wohl möglich am gleichen Tag noch einen weiteren, mit 'nem Preis in dem Dreh rum, dann bekomme ich aber mindestens "Tim Mälzer Tourette".
> Bei so einer Aktion(und dann bleibt's ja für gewöhnlich nicht bei einem Malheur) habe ich schon, beim Versuch den Köder zu retten, meine Ruten Rolle Kombi versenkt und zwar für immer! Ehemaliger Kostenpunkt für Rute und Rolle lag bei ~ 300 Euro, die Rute aber, war mein Liebling und nirgendwo mehr zu kaufen...ich könnte heute noch kotzen.
> Selbst ein Taucher(so ein Kollege mit Pressluft auf'm Buckel, den ich aufgetrieben hatte) konnte die Rute nur einen Tag später nicht mehr finden. Der Urlaub war für mich gelaufen und das wegen 'nem Mistköder für nicht einmal 10 Euro(fängiger Abu Wobbler von anno dazumal)


Sowas tut weh! Aber gut, dass es “nur” bei der Kombo geblieben ist und Du nicht noch weiter vom Pech verfolgt warst. Bei solchen versuchen ein paar Euro zu retten sind schon verdammt schlimme Dinge passiert.


----------



## tölkie (29. April 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie es mit den Preisen von Wobblern ist, weiss ich nicht, aber die Preise von Ruten und Rollen in der EU habe ich von Norden bis Süden und von Osten bis Westen verglichen und festgestellt, das die in Deutschland oft günstiger sind als anderswo. Ich glaube am teuersten sind Italien und die Slowakei.
> 
> Zurück zu den Wobblern. Es gibt zwar einige Wobbler aus Plastik in meiner Köderbox aber die meisten sind noch immer aus Holz. Ich habe Plastikwobbler qualitätsmäßig immer für unterlegen gehalten. Teilweise wegen des Einflusses meines verstorbenen Onkels, der meinte, dass ein Köder entweder aus Holz oder aus Blech gemacht sein muss (Gummiköder waren für ihn ein Gräuel ). Errare humanum est ...!



Hi blich,

Weißt Du warum der eine oder andere Händler sein Gerät in D günstiger anbieten kann? Weil er seine Produkte über das Ausland einkauft ... bin froh drum!

Habe mir lange Zeit eine bestimmte Marke von Gummis aus der USA besorgt, nicht nur ein bisken günstiger, sondern viel günstiger. Da sieht man, es geht doch zu realistischen und bezahlbaren Preisen. Ob es unsere Händler können??? Weiß ich nicht. Vl ist das Vertriebsnetz das Problem, zu viele wollen daran verdienen. 
Ich nage nicht am Hungertuch, trotzdem bin ich nicht bereit alles zu zahlen. Für mich stimmt manchmal nicht das P/L Verhältnis. 

Aber es gibt genügend Leute, die auf den Cent achten müssen und für die es unmöglich ist 15€ oder mehr für einen Plasticwobbler auszugeben. 

Liebe Grüsse Bernd


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. April 2019)

tölkie schrieb:


> Habe mir lange Zeit eine bestimmte Marke von Gummis aus der USA besorgt, nicht nur ein bisken günstiger, sondern viel günstiger.



Aber vorsicht! Die Märchensteuer in der Rechnung nicht vergessen... Das relativiert oft den vermeintlich günstigen Kurs im Ausland. Plus hohe Versandkosten etc...


----------



## tölkie (29. April 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Aber vorsicht! Die Märchensteuer in der Rechnung nicht vergessen... Das relativiert oft den vermeintlich günstigen Kurs im Ausland. Plus hohe Versandkosten etc...


Du hast natürlich Recht, eine Packung zu kaufen macht keinen Sinn, da muss man schon mal auf Vorrat kaufen , und das mit dem rechnen klappt, zur Not nehme ich den Rechenschieber *grins*.

PS was man so hört, gehe ich noch nen Schritt weiter! Es gibt da so ein EU Gesetz was Absprachen verbietet. Und genau das passiert bei manchen Artikeln/ Marken hier bei uns in D. Sonst würde es so manches Angebot mehr geben für uns Angler.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. April 2019)

Ich hab auch immer mal wieder was aus USA etc. bestellt... In den meisten Fällen habe ich  mehr Geld ausgegeben (weil es sich ja rechnen muss) und deutlich zu viel Zeit investiert, als es letztlich wert war.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. April 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich hab auch immer mal wieder was aus USA etc. bestellt... In den meisten Fällen habe ich mehr Geld ausgegeben (weil es sich ja rechnen muss) und deutlich zu viel Zeit investiert, als es letztlich wert war.


Passion beginnt beim Ruin, Christian, ob es jetzt Nubbsies oder Kunstköder sind, der Satz hat viel wahres


----------

